# 12v Insect Killers - all useless?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought one on ebay from a reputable caravan dealer. It packed up after one night. He replaced it. Replacement also lasted one night only. They are no longer stocking them and are refunding my money. Does anyone have one that actually works? If so, where did you get it?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did watch a neighbouring caravaner recently walking up and down his van with what looked like a tennis racket that sparked every now and then.seemed effective.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In the past I've found the plug-in units with a heating pad and impregnated tablet (mains or 12V) pretty effective in the confines of a van once it is all battened down. Odour-free, too. Of late the vagaries of shaver-plug-type-two-pins mating, or not, with sockets are more trouble than they are worth. Now I use:

http://www.sourcing4u.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=29

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*insectocuters*

Greetings,

We have a large 2 tube model at home which is effective, however the previous round type with white casing and single tune in middle proved worthless.

I bought a 12 volt one from a reputable dealer, bulb was faulty, took it back, next one bulb was faulty, tried two more before we got one that worked, however, not very effective!

We now use the insectocuters like Dave's, I bought two from Maplin's at about £6 each but have found them since in the pound shop but they sell out fast, our local shop has them for for £1.50 at the moment.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi All ! bought one from Towshure last week,arrived and had been used with tray missing ! another arrived today but again it is broken,does not light up so will be on the phone again in the morning.The first one did work though and using it for about 5mins caught 3 midges,just hope one will arrived in good condition.
Wyn.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*reply*

At Tollerton last weekend I was chatting about this subject to one member who mentioned an AIR BLOWER common in Scotland on patios and there is a door version, apparently the unit blows air vertically and stops flying insect from getting inside barrier... sounds good anyone heard of them or where they can be purchased?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I use the wife, she gets rid of them very quick.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We bought one on the way to Scooterland last August.

We spent 2 weeks up there from Edinburgh northwards up to Fraught William and never had a midge problem.

So, it works superbly as a detterent, we never had to even get it out of the box :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fly killer*

Hello

Never tried a 12v version but I have used a mains powered thing with success. I bought one from Coopers of Stortford (use Google) and I think it was about £8 - and buy one get one free. It is a blue light version - similar to those seen in butchers' shops.

Russell


----------



## calvindonald (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi everyone
I am living in a green area which is really good, I am quite happy with my grassy and colourful garden but the only issue I face is the mosquitoes therefor I am looking for a best small mosquito killing gadget to get me ride of these bloods creature. My budget is no more than 200$..... I think it is enough, Can anyone help me suggesting best recommend for me? Please clear my mind with your kind suggestions. 

Thanks, best regards


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have one in the kitchen
Totally useless
Except i need to clean it out

The ones that don’t get incinerated

Still bite 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where exactly are you Calvin.?
As the reference to $$ I assume stateside. Minnesota state bird is a Mosquito.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How does a new member for the US drag up a ten year old thread on killing insects I wonder?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

American 'skill'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You click on the first page of the link in Google I expect, you need to brush up on your IT perhaps


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The most satisfying way to get rid of Insects is to use a strong elastic band. It gives hours of pleasure and entertainment. :laugh:

Mozzies full of (your) blood are dead easy because they fly slow and then land somewhere near. Flies are a bit more tricky, you need to factor in speed, climb and direction to get the little beggars. :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use an electric tennis racket which is effective and good exercise....

the flies are none too keen on being fried though and it does even work on hornets but takes time (less than 2h though....).

Other than that a rolled newspaper is very effective in the right hands (or left for those that have "sinister" tendencies and are not dextrous......)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Those leccy tennis rackets are great fun in the van. Sometimes the flies explode with a bang.

Go round the back of the curtains last thing at night cos its where mozzies hide. They still get you though in the end.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The tennis rackets are a delight to use on the little b*stards that have the nerve to enter our MH.

Many happy minutes entertainment as the bl**dy things explode when exposed to the racket.

The smell is a matter of taste and not everyone might get as much enjoyment as I do - but the device certainly works and is very effective.

Why was this thread brought back from the depths of time instead of starting a new one ?


:williamshatter: :williamshatter: :williamshatter: :williamshatter:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So........

DOES anyone have personal (and more importantly, CURRENT) experience of a 12 or (230) volt fit and forget insect exterminator?? 

I have one if the tennis racquet devices, but that requires me to act like an air defence system, i.e. 

1. Identify the target.
2. Track the target(s?)
3. Work out an intercept solution, 
4. MOVE my sorry arse, and...
5. Deftly Put all of the previous into practice. 

A fully automatic system is MUCH better!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Andy, the only way is to move to a non infested locality.
We 'see' the odd mossie once in a while in summer but keep all water buts and drains covered.

I used the electronic bat on hundreds of hornets that clustered round our porch light each night until they were no more. That was satisfaction.!!

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Andy, the only way is to move to a non infested locality.
> We 'see' the odd mossie once in a while in summer but keep all water buts and drains covered.
> 
> I used the electronic bat on hundreds of hornets that clustered round our porch light each night until they were no more. That was satisfaction.!!
> ...


I know BUT they (mozzies etc) seem to want to holiday at the same locations I do!!

I have not yet found a racquet device that will effectively "down" a hornet in one go!

Some years ago we had a "Falon" (none too sure of correct spelling but it's like a huge, and VERY angry hornet) appear in our MH, it even LOOKED nasty (we were in a French orchard) it took a large amount of "chemical warfare grade" insect killer to finish it off (we nearly choked on the fumes) I told the farmer the next day (and showed him the dead 'un) within an hour he had a professional pest exterminator on site to locate the nest and destroy it. Turns out the sting fron ONE of them can actually kill a small child!! Not seen any since then, but I am aware of their existence!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, the 'Felon' is a particularly aggressive large Hornet and it was that type I killed. Yes it did take some frying but as they are so aggressive they flew to the bat.

4 or 5 years ago I was helping friends cut up a fallen tree. Slicing through with a chain saw my friend called out "Hornets" and one immediately landed on my head. I brushed it off but not before it stung. Within minutes I was all dizzy and unbalanced. I know I shouldn't have but I drove home and it must have been several days before the pain and light headed ness went.


Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Last week I threw away one of these yellow rackets - It worked quite well for a few months but then failed. I might buy a new one this summer.

We had our own home grown "frelon asiatique nid" last year https://photos.app.goo.gl/UgzrOmMZWKtYZNdy1

They did not trouble us at this stage and no one had got stung but they hunt and feed on honey bees so needed to be disposed of. As soon as the local wasp man drove up in his van and donned his white suit they went bananas. One hornet chased Cathie down the garden and stung her - took weeks for her to get over it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> We had our own home grown "frelon asiatique nid" last year https://photos.app.goo.gl/UgzrOmMZWKtYZNdy1
> 
> They did not trouble us at this stage and no one had got stung but they hunt and feed on honey bees so needed to be disposed of. As soon as the local wasp man drove up in his van and donned his white suit they went bananas. One hornet chased Cathie down the garden and stung her - took weeks for her to get over it.


Serious problem for bee keepers = I think we may have lost our bee colony to a local hornet colony -they literally sit outside the hive and munch as the bees come out and the Asian Hornet is a nasty beast with a voracious appetite....

Not something to be aproached unless properly equipped - the bee suits give reasonable cover BUT the hornet sting is sufficiently long that it can go through the normal cotton and into bare skin underneath and the sting causes severe pain and can be even more serious to those with e.g. heart problems....

The nasty little beast was sadly introduced to Europe via Bordeaux a number of years ago and it has gradually spread wider and wider it can apparently even bridge the Channel although whether that was by flying or tucked up in some vehicle on a ferry is not known......

But just be thankful - there is another species of hornet - the Japanese Hornet _(Vespa mandarinia japonica)_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_giant_hornet

and the sting of that (delivered via a sting 6.25mm in length) can cause renal failure and anahylaxis even in those not allergic to it....

Ouch - long may it stay in Japan and China where it is currently found.....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy ****!! that is one SERIOUSLY nasty beastie!!

I reckon I will need a 230 Volt racquet if they ever appear here.

Andy

Oh, looks like VS have installed some software to delete some of the worlds naughtier words. The deleted word starts with sh I will let you work out the last two letters!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never met one

Although once in Jerusalem Albert was stung on his finger

Swelled up to huge proportions, very painful 

Pushed his other fingers out 

Where it went after , thankfully we never found out

Mossies ,well they bit us to death until slowly we became immune to them, our water was from a cistern
Underground 

They sprayed it regularly 

It smelt like boiled eggs 

But beggars can’t be choosers 

So we drank it anyway

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I get stung about three or four times each summer out on the scooter by Wasps. Usually either right between the eyes or on the neck.  Mrs D once got stung on the ankle by one of those massive Hornets in the Turkish mountains, She screamed like mad and its a wonder she never fell off. She said she never felt pain like it. I found her a Tortoise shortly afterwards walking up the road to play with which took her mind off it.

I dont think there is anything that will avoid the Mozzies though totally if your in the wrong area. That Camargue is the worst place. You may as well just let them get on with it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Only been in the Camargue once, won't be going back. Big brownish monster mozzies.

Though the midges in Scotland and Ireland can run them a close second. Once had an absolute cloud of midges in the van overnight and had no spray nor any other means of getting rid of them. It had been a very warm evening so we'd had the windows open with the fly screens closed. They were so small that the screens were no barrier to them. We were waiting outside the local filling station shop for it to open at 6am to get some spray to get rid of the buggers. One of the most uncomfortable nights I've ever endured. I'm itching now thinking about it.


----------



## calvindonald (Mar 3, 2018)

calvindonald said:


> Hi everyone
> I am living in a green area which is really good, I am quite happy with my grassy and colourful garden but the only issue I face is the mosquitoes therefor I am looking for a best small mosquito killing gadget to get me ride of these bloods creature. My budget is no more than 200$..... I think it is enough, Can anyone help me suggesting best recommend for me? Please clear my mind with your kind suggestions.
> 
> Thanks, best regards


got my answer by spending a little time in web.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And the answer is............??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The objective of all dedicated company employees should be to thoroughly analyse all situations, anticipate all problems prior to their occurrence, have answers for these problems and move swiftly to solve these problems when called upon. 

HOWEVER...................

When you are up to your ass in alligators, it's difficult to remind yourself that your initial objective was to drain the swamp.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spent last sept / maybe Oct in the carmargue

Not a mossie in sight 

Beautiful, calm 

The fantastic wetlands, the ocean , the birds 

Bulls and horses in short supply 

But available , beautiful white horses when you glimpsed them , usually on private ranches 

Loved it 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I got stung by a flying beastie - a very large hornet I think - when in Georgia, USA around 10 years ago. I was actually in the swimming pool and it very gently flew past and stung me as it went! Within minutes I was woozy and came out in hives and swelling. I had to take some benedryl and felt like crap for several hours.

It nearly put me off my beer I can tell you!

Graham :smile2:


----------

